# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة ومستجدات الحياة >  حتى تكون أسعد الناس - د.عائض القرنى

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*حتى تكون أسعد الناس*
*من كتاب د.عائض القرنى* 
*· الإيمان يذهب الهموم ,ويزيل الغموم , وهو قرة عين الموحدين , وسلوة العابدين .*
*· ما مضى فات , وما ذهب مات ,فلا تفكر فيما مضى ,فقد ذهب وانقضى .*
*· ارض بالقضاء المحتوم , والرزق المقسوم , كل شيء بقدر فدع الضجر .*
*· ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب , وتحط الذنوب , وبه يرضى علام الغيوب , وبه تفرج الكروب .* 
*· لا تنتظر شكراً من أحد , ويكفي ثواب الصمد , وما عليك ممن جحد , وحقد , وحسد .*
*· إذا أصبحت فلا تنتظر المساء , وعش في حدود اليوم , وأجمع همك لإصلاح يومك .* 
*· اترك المستقبل حتى يأتي , ولا تهتم بالغد لأنك إذا أصلحت يومك صلح غدك .*
*· طهر قلبك من الحسد , ونقه من الحقد , وأخرج منه البغضاء , وأزل منه الشحناء* 
*· اعتزل الناس إلا من خير , وكن جليس بيتك , وأقبل على شأنك , وقلل من المخالطة .* 
*· الكتاب أحسن الأصحاب , فسامر الكتب , وصاحب العلم , ورافق المعرفة .* 
*· الكون بُني على النظام , فعليك بالترتيب في ملبسك وبيتك ومكتبك وواجبك .*
*· اخرج إلى الفضاء , وطالع الحدائق الغناء وتفرج في خلق الباري وإبداع الخالق .*
*· عليك بالمشي والرياضة ,واجتنب الكسل والخمول, واهجر الفراغ والبطالة* 
*· اقرأ التاريخ وتفكر في عجائبه وتدبر غرائبه واستمتع بقصصه وأخباره .*
*· جدد حياتك , ونوع أساليب معيشتك , وغير من الروتين الذي تعيشه .* 
*· اهجر المنبهات والإكثار منها كالشاي والقهوة , واحذر التدخين والشيشة وغيرها .*
*· اعتن بنظافة ثوبك وحسن رائحتك وترتيب مظهرك مع السواك والطيب .*
*· لا تقرأ بعض الكتب التي تربي التشاؤم والإحباط واليأس والقنوط .*
*· تذكر أن ربك واسع المغفرة يقبل التوبة ويعفو عن عباده , ويبدل السيئات حسنات .*
*· اشكر ربك على نعمة الدين والعقل والعافية والستر والسمع والبصر والرزق والذرية وغيرها.*
*· ألا تعلم أن في الناس من فقد عقله أو صحته أو هو محبوس أو مشلول أو مبتلى ؟!*
*· عش مع القران حفظاً وتلاوة وسماعاً وتدبراً فإنه من أعظم العلاج لطرد الحزن والهم .*
*· توكل على الله وفوض الأمر إليه , وارض بحكمه , والجأ إليه , واعتمد عليه فهو حسبك وكافيك .* 
*· اعف عمن ظلمك , وصل من قطعك , وأعط من حرمك , واحلم على من أساء إليك تجد السرور والأمن .* 
*· كرر [لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ] فإنها تشرح البال وتصلح الحال , وتحمل بها الأثقال , وترضي ذا الجلال* 
*· أكثر من الأستغفار , فمعه الرزق والفرج والذرية والعلم النافع والتيسير وحط الخطايا .*
*· اقنع بصورتك وموهبتك ودخلك وأهلك وبيتك تجد الراحة والسعادة .*
*· اعلم أن مع العسر يسراً ، وأن الفرج مع الكرب وأنه لا يدوم الحال ، وأن الأيام دول .*
*· تفاءل ولا تقنط ولا تيأس , وأحسن الظن بربك وانتظر منه كل خير وجميل .* 
*· افرح باختيار الله لك , فإنك لا تدري بالمصلحة فقد تكون الشدة لك خير من الرخاء .*
*· البلاء يقرب بينك وبين الله ويعلمك الدعاء ويذهب عنك الكبر والعجب والفخر .*
*· أنت تحمل في نفسك قناطير النعم وكنوز الخيرات التي وهبك الله إياها .*
*· أحسن إلى الناس وقدم الخير للبشر لتلقى السعادة من عيادة مريض وإعطاء فقير والرحمة بيتيم .*
*· اجتنب سوء الظن واطرح الأوهام والخيالات الفاسدة والأفكار المريضة .*
*· اعلم أنك لست الوحيد في البلاء , فما سلم من الهم أحد , وما نجا من الشدة بشر .*
*· تيقن أن الدنيا دار محن وبلاء ومنغصات وكدر فاقبلها على حالها واستعن بالله* 
*· تفكر فيمن سبقوك في مسيرة الحياة ممن عزل وحبس وقتل وامتحن وابتلي ونكب وصودر .*
*· كل ما أصابك فأجره على الله من الهم والغم والحزن والجوع والفقر والمرض والدين والمصائب .*

----------


## أم خطاب

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ...

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

كل  الشكر والتقدير وأدعو الله أن نفيد المنتدى ولو بكلمة أو معلومة واحدة فقط
مع تحياتى.

----------

